# Phone line for DVR's



## grmius (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting a 501 DVR for a 2nd physical address. I don't have a phone line at my 2nd address, which already has a dish mounted on the roof. Are there certain DVR models that require a phone line be plugged in to them to work? I've been told the 501 needs a phone line for the initial registration to the account, which could be done at my 1st house. Then after that the phone line wouldn't be needed. So which models would work in this scenario?


----------



## heather_73 (Dec 14, 2006)

you don't need a phone line for activation or for the receiver to work.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, none of the E* DVR's MUST have a phone line, but on some you need one IF you want to avoid the extra $5 fee E* tacks on. 

None of the single tuner DVR's need a phone line at all, which are the 501, 508 & 510's. 
(I guess I'd better add the 7100/7200 DP's don't, either - I'm sure somebody would mention it...)
The only dual tuner DVR NOT needing a phone line to avoid the fee is the 721.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you ever get a phone # at the 2nd address, don't plug it in to the receiver...sometimes dish wants to give you greif about the receiver benig in a 2nd location.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dishrich said:


> (I guess I'd better add the 7100/7200 DP's don't, either - I'm sure somebody would mention it...)


Now what will I post about? :whatdidid


> The only dual tuner DVR NOT needing a phone line to avoid the fee is the 721.


...and the much-maligned 921!


----------



## grmius (Dec 15, 2006)

So if you don't have to plug the receiver into a phone line to register it, how does it get registered? Doesn't the card have to get programmed?


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

It gets authorized by YOU calling Dish and telling them you want to add a 501 to your account. You'll have to tell them what the Receiver number and Smart card numbers are. (found on the sys. info screen) The rest is all done via sat. Do you have a cell phone?


----------



## grmius (Dec 15, 2006)

Ahh, that makes sense, sometimes it's the obvious things that are overlooked. THANKS for the info!!


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> and the much-maligned 921!


Oh that's right - I was thinking it got hit with the phone-line fee BS too, but actually just the (BS) DVR fee.


----------

